# Just bought my first guitar!



## Hi-Psi (Sep 30, 2008)

After spending a good month or so looking through the forums and online, I finally went and spent a few days looking at guitars in the various shops here in Calgary. A friend of mine pointed me in the direction of Takamine guitars and I have to admit, I didn't want anything else after trying a few out.

I ended up walking into Canada Music Centre's NE Calgary location and immediately fell in love with this beauty: (EG523SCB)





































Now to learn how to play lol

Jay


----------



## Hi-Psi (Sep 30, 2008)

Couple more!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy your new family member!


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Good choice!,...enjoy your Takamine.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Doctor Blind (Oct 17, 2008)

That is snazzy! :rockon:


----------



## lyric girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations and welcome to the family:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I had a "lawsuit" dread copy for years which would pass for a D-45 from 20 yards. Several times I've been asked why I traded my Martin, LOL! Build quality seems good, and set-ups are pretty good too from my experience.

Enjoy!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hi-Psi (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot eveyone! I'm really pleased with my purchase and can't wait to learn how to play it!


----------

